

World's happiest places - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/opinions/2008/04/23/happiest-places-world-oped-cx_ewe_0423happiest_slide.html?partner=rediff

======
marijn
Oh, a slide show that automatically moves to the next page after a given time.
Awesome idea! Now I won't have to push any buttons. The pictures got loaded
almost halfway on my wonky wireless connection before the page decided that it
was time to skip to the next slide. And never mind the fact that this doesn't
work nicely when you open it in a new tab.

(Web != Television)

